# Skaven (Opinions on new minis)



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm sure everyone knows of the new Skaven models, however, what are you opinions on this beast?










I would personally be dissapointed, but I don't play Fantasy so my opinion doesn't hold much weight. I got the email a few weeks ago (maybe?) and saw this thing. At once I didn't like it. But like I said, what would be the opinion of a Skaven player? Are you happy with the minis that have been released for your army so far?


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

hell yes!
i only have 3 complaints.
-no plastic weapon teams
-not a lot of hero model choices
-storm vermin are over priced imo

other than that, the whole range is pretty awesome and the new stuff is very cool imo.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I know that Skaven have the whole warpstone thing pretty nailed down but it just looks too Chaosy for me, like a massive chaos spawn or some weird greater daemon or something. I like the mini, I just don't think it looks right for Skaven.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

I am ordering that and having it commission painted.

I don't play Fantasy at all.

That's how good I think it is.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I personally would have liked to see a bit of fur on this thing, but beyond that it looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that it fits the fluff description of the Hell Pit Abomination perfectly. I like the new models and the whole Skaven range in general.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I love a lot of the Skaven models, but with this one I was sort of on the edge. Maybe it has to do with anxiety, but it seems a bit too crazy and busy, could be a little simpler. Thats why I threw this thread up though, to see what Skaven players thought, and I got exactly that  I don't know a whole lot about fantasy fluff, or the fluff behind the abomination. I wil have to do some reading, then see where my opinion is.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think that model is beautiful. It fits its background fluff as a frankenstein's monster perfectly. Could do with more fur though as stated above.


----------



## Niffty (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah I really like the new models they've been putting out for skaven, except for the warp cannon and plague claw. The old cannon looked much better and the catapult looks plain. Its as though that kit was just and after thought or rush job. I'll be making my own conversions. As for the hell pit, i think the model is a bit busy, but still gorgeous and appropriate to the fluff. Agree with the others here that it needs fur, for that bulging skin tearing look. Some simple greenstuff work can solve that though. Over I really like the range of models.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

When I saw the local GW's Abomination, I asked one of the staffers if it would be possible to make a Skryre HPA since it had a robot hand on the sprue. He showed me the warpstone drill on the sprue and told me it was a lower jaw option. My lower jaw went straight to the ground.
I don't think it looks that Chaosy; this thing was made from an especially unholy fusion of Rat Ogres, Skaven and a Blindwyrm for fuck sake! Chaos had better catch up; Rakarth beat their propensity for disgusting mutation on models, now the Hell Pit Abomination has the WHFB department covered.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

a drill for a lower jaw? how badass is that lol. i'm with everyone else, i think the abomination looks really cool, even the unpainted one in my local gw looks good


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Raizer Sabre said:


> a drill for a lower jaw? how badass is that lol.


its like a gag with a dildo on it, designers are getting weird.

although I despise fantasy with every fibre of my being for being an awful shit system the skaven models are probably the only models GW makes that interest me, and so far I haven't seen a bad one, this one is no exception to that, perhaps they should just dump all the other crap fantasy ranges.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

i saw the hell pit and went hmm not bad while opening up a page for the maelstrom site and clicking buy for there banebeast version of a hellpit yes costs more but it's beautifull


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I love it! I'm going to buy one and use it as a Giant Chaos Spawn in Apocalypse games. I instantly fell in love when I saw it.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I think all the new skaven stuff is awesome, both first wave, second wave, and the IoB contents. I agree the abomitation could do with more fur, but it's awesome anyway.

I like the cannon/catapult, but i don't like the claw on the catapult, and why has it wires? The cannon is more than i asked for, as is the abomination. 

I like the heroes.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Good model, shit lighting, shit painting, shit photography.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm not a skaven fan, but I do like alot of their models... As said though, the pic and paint job doesn't do alot of them justice.

Personally I think that this one:









Looks a thousand times better.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=pro&pre=mae_bnl_bnb_mon_004_000# as i say pesonally i'm willing to spend 20quid more on this


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Cheese meister said:


> http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=pro&pre=mae_bnl_bnb_mon_004_000# as i say pesonally i'm willing to spend 20quid more on this


This model is, in my opinion, far superior.
The new one, while unique, seems to have many 'cool aspects' just lumped on helter skelter with LARGE areas of badly modeled flesh. It does not have a great feel to it. It feels more like a trash heap.
Yes, I know the lore of the skaven, and that the HPA is almost that, but it lacks the dynamic nature of the Malestrom one.

The head of the GW is amazing. Overall, it would be good for bits.

Honestly, I'm sad with the release of this model.
It forced every general to be creative and ingenious to make their HPAs and make their army unique. Now, ever army will pretty much be the same. 
There are many more models that could have been done before this one, and sold just as well.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Personally I think the malestrom one looks like crap and has been really badly sculpted and moulded... Seriously, I could make something better then that one out of modeling clay... and I suck at sculpting.


----------



## Darkness007 (Sep 3, 2009)

I like this model and all the skaven models. My main complaint is the cost. $10 per glodadier, really! $15 for a weapons team! Maybe I've been spoiled by elite infantry, but I think I should be able to get more than 2 points for every dollar I spend (I get significanly less than that with slaves). It is supposed to be primarly blindworm so I think the lack of fur is fine and it some of the same dynamic look I like so much about the bell. It can also have a plague censer in place of one of its hands which is pretty damn cool looking.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I think that model is beautiful. It fits its background fluff as a frankenstein's monster perfectly. Could do with more fur though as stated above.


I think they were going for a descusting naked rat design, I think it looks amazingly awesome.

My personal favorite new model is Ikit claw as I stated on other threads.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of a lot of the Skaven models. Hell, they attracted me to build a Skaven army over my beloved Lizardmen (that and I got a good deal on the Skaven IoB set).

Now, the abomination...I'm up in the air about it. The paint job is definitely not selling this model for me. I guess I need to see it with a different paint scheme and some of the other options I guess before I pass final judgment. It does fit the fluff very well though.

The only model I'm not a fan of is the catapult. It just doesn't look right to me. I'd have preferred a more trebuchet design I think.

What I'd love to have seen in addition: plastic weapons teams and maybe a plastic lord with some different weapon options. (variety is the spice of life and I hate when I put my models down just to see the exact same thing across the table from me).

My all time favorite model for Skaven though (the model that helped drag me to the Under Empire) is Queek Headtaker. He just looks badass.


----------



## Guardsman Lowe (Nov 7, 2009)

I am a fan of the new skaven models except for the abomination mainly due to the fact that it look too busy as figure and as far as the mealstrom one is concerned it look ok but not fantastic.

Personally I will be converting up my own if I decide to put a HPA in my army.


----------

